
Overview of all Amazon AWS APIs - nl5887
http://aws-api.info/
======
TheDong
What does this provide compared to the official documentation for each service
available on Amazon's website, e.g.
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/amazonswf/latest/apireference/AP...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/amazonswf/latest/apireference/API_DescribeActivityType.html)

Each one is available from
[https://aws.amazon.com/documentation/](https://aws.amazon.com/documentation/)
-> click service -> click "Api Reference"

If all you've saved is one click, I don't think it's worth it, so what else
does this do?

~~~
nl5887
I've created this as my quick and easy reference to all Amazon api's. This
works for me better to browse quickly between different calls, and suits my
personal workflow more.

------
thisismyhnuser
I really wish someone would re-write all of AWS documentation and make
everything simpler to understand. I'd like to use AWS but the documentation
as-is would take hours to read.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It's not everything - just an overview - but you might find this helpful:
[https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-
english](https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-in-plain-english)

~~~
kchoudhu
Has this been edited since it was originally posted? I recall reading
something about setting money on fire in the one version back in the day...

~~~
Ysx
Good spot - see Direct Connect in the archived copy:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150910211935/https://www.exped...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150910211935/https://www.expeditedssl.com/aws-
in-plain-english)

~~~
kchoudhu
I preferred the original version :)

------
_ao789
Very nice. It would be cool if you could try out api calls from the examples
(ala swagger style)

~~~
TheDong
Many amazon servers can't service requests from a browser (due to CORS
headers), and all of them require an aws account.

Providing an AWS account that people could use is a security nightmare, and
many of the operations have charges associated with them.

If I provide my aws credentials, then he could proxy through his server and
request on my behalf, but I wouldn't want to give him my credentials and I
might as well just play with the aws-cli which exposes pretty much all of the
same calls anyways.

~~~
pqhwan
Sounds like a cool project to blog about: in-memory implementation of all AWS
APIs.

~~~
niftich
Here's some third-party implementations of some AWS APIs, with _no endorsement
of quality_ :

S3

[A1] [https://github.com/jubos/fake-s3](https://github.com/jubos/fake-s3)

[A2] [https://github.com/scality/s3](https://github.com/scality/s3)

[A3] [http://s3ninja.net/](http://s3ninja.net/)

[A4] [https://github.com/basho/riak_cs](https://github.com/basho/riak_cs)

[A5]
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/s3rver](https://www.npmjs.com/package/s3rver)

[A6] [http://ceph.com/ceph-storage/object-storage/](http://ceph.com/ceph-
storage/object-storage/)

\----

SQS / SNS

[B1] [https://github.com/iain/fake_sqs](https://github.com/iain/fake_sqs)

[B2]
[https://github.com/yourkarma/fake_sns](https://github.com/yourkarma/fake_sns)

[B3] [https://github.com/adamw/elasticmq](https://github.com/adamw/elasticmq)

[B4] [https://github.com/p4tin/goaws](https://github.com/p4tin/goaws)

[B5] [http://stratosphere.codeplex.com/](http://stratosphere.codeplex.com/)

[B6] [https://github.com/unbounce/yopa](https://github.com/unbounce/yopa)

\----

DynamoDB

[C1] [https://github.com/mhart/dynalite](https://github.com/mhart/dynalite)

[C2]
[https://github.com/ananthakumaran/fake_dynamo](https://github.com/ananthakumaran/fake_dynamo)

\----

SimpleDB

[D1]
[https://github.com/stephenh/fakesdb](https://github.com/stephenh/fakesdb)

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
I can't speak for all the libraries linked above, but I've used fake-s3 with a
rails app and s3rver with a node app. They both worked great for development
and testing. I'd definitely use em again.

I think it's worth noting that some of these libraries have different intended
goals. For example: Riak CS is intended as an alternative that you can use in
production, while s3rver is meant for testing.

------
dkarapetyan
Keeps redirecting to S3 APIs for me. Is that intended?

One thing people should know about AWS and AWS APIs in general is that it is a
ghetto. The ad-hoc nature of most AWS services and their weird interactions is
indicative of generally bad design. Even with the AWS Ruby SDK I can barely
get anything done without consulting 5 different references about which
parameters are required, which are optional, and what the sequence of various
calls is supposed to be to get an intended result.

So even though this is useful a cookbook would have been much more useful.

~~~
Daviey
Worse, when I worked on OpenStack's EC2 compatibility API.. I found about 3
examples where AWS were not following their own published API parameters...
and I had to choose to follow either their published spec, or what they were
_actually_ doing.

------
karavelov
The whole AWS APIs are formalized and exposed in different ways and that
formalism is one of it's strengths: everybody can write a transformation that
creates a bindings for his language of choice. For example of this take a look
at:

[https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3/data](https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3/data)

P.S. Agree that not all of the services adhere to the same bar.

------
posnet
Which one of the AWS SDKs is this based on?

Or did you actually scrape the documentation web pages?

~~~
nl5887
It is based on the json reference of the aws api, which is being used to
generated all different SDKs.

------
Tillie95
yaya

